# Adding a Couple Inches to a Fence



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

The longest Wood Fence Insulator I have seen is 5"

Have no experience with using them vertically on top of a fence for extra height

Insulator-WOOD POST INSULATOR EXTENDER


.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

If you run a hot wire along the top, you really shouldn't have any problem with a 4' fence.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Run a hot wire on top and bottom rails and you'll be good.


----------



## dctack (Jul 6, 2012)

I would run a hot wire around the top. They won't get close enough to notice the short fence.


----------



## TexasAndi (Mar 3, 2012)

All of my fencing is t-posts with no-climb (4') and about half has a strand of barb wire on the top....we just moved in in November and haven't scraped money together yet for pipe fencing.....mine don't have any issues with any of the fencing....not even in the places where there isn't barbed wire. 

I did see that you can also run a slick wire across the top. I guess it will all depend on the horses. Mine don't bother the fences but I have seen other people post about their escape artists.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aspin231 (Mar 20, 2010)

I think I will feel more comfortable with a hotwire along the top- I was just always told that 4'6" was the shortest a fence should be.

So multiple people here use 4' fencing with no issue? Perhaps it will be okay then.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Standard hot wire post (not a T post) is 4' before you put it in the ground, never had a problem keeping cows or horses in with it. I only use T posts for the corners. Secret is setting up and maintaining a good, hot fence.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

all my fencing is 4 foot. Pretty much all I have ever seen.


----------



## aspin231 (Mar 20, 2010)

Darrin said:


> Standard hot wire post (not a T post) is 4' before you put it in the ground, never had a problem keeping cows or horses in with it. I only use T posts for the corners. Secret is setting up and maintaining a good, hot fence.





Joe4d said:


> all my fencing is 4 foot. Pretty much all I have ever seen.


That's really odd, as it seems around here, all fences are 5 feet around these parts! I'll set up a nice hot wire and stop losing sleep over it then!

Also, Joe4d, are your fences electric or board?


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

If you really wanted to, you can drill a 4 inch piece of wood on top of your post (assuming it's a wood post) then put the insulator on that for more height. But most fences I've seen are about 4 feet.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

aspin231 said:


> I think I will feel more comfortable with a hotwire along the top- I was just always told that 4'6" was the shortest a fence should be.
> 
> So multiple people here use 4' fencing with no issue? Perhaps it will be okay then.


I used one strand of electrode plywire - thin electric rope - at 3.5 feet for Casey my 13.2 hand pony and had no problem. I have upped it to 4 feet when I got Candy - 15.2 hands - but am going ti have to do somehing different because she has been getting out.you should have no problem with 4 foot board and one strand of electric.


----------

